# Play Flappy Bird on your VTC-Mini



## Gizmo (14/4/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (14/4/16)

Gizmo said:


>



That's one way to decrease the life of your fire button

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dwayne19420 (15/4/16)

Tried this out today got angry lol .. It does work but no way to vape with it installed have to re install original software to vape again .

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

